

Ask HN: A, B, or C - Which would get you to make a recommendation on a Q&A site? - natehill

A) When I get a discount from the business I make recommendations for (i.e., the business I recommend rewards me according to an algorithm)<p>B) F*ck giving a recommendation, I wouldn’t recommend a business regardless of a discount<p>C) When I know a good suggestion I’ll recommend it (regardless of a discount)<p>We’re doing private beta testing for the options above. Send me an email at nate@loqize.me if you wouldn’t mind being a beta tester or if you have any questions.<p>Appreciate your help
======
theDoug
TL;DR: C

Recommendations in exchange for implied (or actual) discounts is a shady moral
area. Or if I've read it backward, and discounts are being given by businesses
that I've already recommended, there's not much stopping me in theory of
falsely recommending businesses to game for discounts, and it'd be limited
only by your ability to secure those discounts from said businesses.

~~~
natehill
read it backwards, but that's my fault. i clarified it for future readers.
thanks for the feedback

